# Hello!



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm a new cat lady in that my boyfriend and I are now the owners of two nine-week-old kittens (brother and sister) called Locke and Auri. I've joined to hopefully meet more cat people and be able to chat to you all about them.

I've attached an image of our kittens


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Chirrup!
Welcome!
Oh my goodness, you've got two verrrry adorable siblings! A tabby and a torbie! Yay! Great idea to adopt both kittens, I say! :thumb You'll be better off for it!
You are most welcome to come and discuss and chat all about your furry felines and more, of course, we'd love nothing more than to have new members join in...even on our "fun forum", the "count to one billion" seriously needs help! :wink:


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you! Our kittens were the last two remaining from a litter of nine so I feel privileged to have gotten them.

As soon as I can post in other forums/topics then I will


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Chirrup,
I think you already can after your first post is uploaded here! Uploaded means approved!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Chirrup, and squeeeeee!!! Such cute little kitties! 

We talk kitties non-stop here, so welcome - we're looking forward to having you around, and to getting updated pics of Locke and Auri on a regular basis.


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you for the welcomes!

I'll definitely post lots of pictures of Locke and Auri - got to use this photography qualification somehow!  I plan on taking as many photographs as I can as they grow up. I'd love to see if/how Auri's coat changes, Locke's too since his has longer white hairs.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

They are just adorable!! :love2


----------



## DaAdorableOne (Oct 8, 2014)

So cute, your tabby looks like an older version of my kitten Oliver


----------



## Mandys (Oct 10, 2014)

They are both so pretty. I love Auri's coat. I like watching how coat patterns change and develop. I have been taking snap shots of my kittens as well to track their development. Its so much fun to see. You will definitely have to post lots of pictures as they age.


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you all for the welcomes  It's lovely to be around such friendly people. Both kittens have passed out at the moment after chasing each other around the living room multiple times!


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

Another photograph of Auri and Locke. Hope you all like them :smile:

These were taken as part of a black and white photography challenge hence my watermark :smile:


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi and welcome to CF. And well done already photos and names 
For sure you have to come to the right place for people who love their cats.
Look forward to hearing more as your very cute kittens settle into their new lives


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Soooo cute!!! Look at Auri's big round eyes!  And there's nothing cuter than kitties sleeping...I have a very similar photo of my Celia (also a tabby). I love that you can see Locke's little paw in the pic.


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Such beautiful babies!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

What beautiful angels you have! Will be fun hearing any tales of "tortitude" with Auri! Tosca, my tortie, is very much in charge around this house!  Welcome!


----------



## DaAdorableOne (Oct 8, 2014)

Chirrup, I have a question for you. Did Locke's ears ever have a point to them?


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

A point to them? Since we bought Locke and his sister, his ears have always been the shape they are in his pictures. I don't know if they would've changed between birth and eight weeks though.


----------

